# Loose tooth/teeth--What to do?



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I noticed that Trissie has a loose tooth--very loose actually. I never saw any of Tyler's loose, so this will be my first experience with it, so I'm just wondering if there's anything I should do? Any advice will be helpful.

BTW, it's not loose enough to come out, but it's really loose to the point where it's moving around.

Thanks!

xo
Kim


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is still losing her puppy teeth, right? If so I bet after a good tug of war with tyler with a toy -problem solved.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> She is still losing her puppy teeth, right? If so I bet after a good tug of war with tyler with a toy -problem solved.


Thanks Mags--I hope it doesn't hurt--it's not quite ready to come out.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mags, forgot to answer you...Yes it's a baby tooth. She still has them all.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I wouldn't do anything, it will fall out on it's own. Unless she is bothered by it. Actually when Jodi was a puppy I didn't even notice this happening (or that I should expect it, I didn't know) I think I found one tooth on the floor.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> I wouldn't do anything, it will fall out on it's own. Unless she is bothered by it. Actually when Jodi was a puppy I didn't even notice this happening (or that I should expect it, I didn't know) I think I found one tooth on the floor.


Okay, Brenda thanks. That's the same with Tyler--I didn't notice any loose teeth and found a couple in his bed. Trissie's is really loose and now sideways. I just checked this morning. I wiggled it a little and she got squirmy. She's been playing normally and holding her toys, so maybe it's not bothering her.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I gave Katie a carrot to chew on when one of hers was really loose


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Save it if you find it. One of my friends sent me a little clear plexi glass holder for them that you could hang on a necklace or bracelet.
I didn't do that but I kept the teeth in it.
I'm glad I saved them. Precious reminder of my baby.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Willow lost 2 of hers while we were in CA for our beach trip. I just check it daily, I found both of them on the floor. No worries.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Barb J said:


> Save it if you find it. One of my friends sent me a little clear plexi glass holder for them that you could hang on a necklace or bracelet.
> I didn't do that but I kept the teeth in it.
> I'm glad I saved them. Precious reminder of my baby.


I want to! I have a custom ceramic jar with Tyler's that I bought on Etsy--Tyler's Puppy Teeth written on the lid and a hand painted picture (caricature) of him!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Willow lost 2 of hers while we were in CA for our beach trip. I just check it daily, I found both of them on the floor. No worries.


Okay, I'm just worried that she's uncomfortable--it's on the side of her gum, but not quite ready to come out.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> I want to! I have a custom ceramic jar with Tyler's that I bought on Etsy--Tyler's Puppy Teeth written on the lid and a hand painted picture (caricature) of him!!!


Oh that sounds so cool. They are just the baby teeth and you will find them. I think I found at least 10.:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Barb J said:


> Oh that sounds so cool. They are just the baby teeth and you will find them. I think I found at least 10.:wub:


It's really cute.

Her teeth are so, so tiny--I hope I'll find them. With Tyler I only found the 2 and he was way bigger as a puppy!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kim, did the tooth come out yet? It's been a couple of days since we talked ... so, I am guessing that it might be out now.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kim, did the tooth come out yet? It's been a couple of days since we talked ... so, I am guessing that it might be out now.


No not yet. It's staying on the side of her gum/teeth, when I try to wiggle it she squirms. No other tooth is loose yet. Poor baby!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> No not yet. It's staying on the side of her gum/teeth, when I try to wiggle it she squirms. No other tooth is loose yet. Poor baby!


Oh, no. Did you try playing a little tug with her?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> kd1212 said:
> 
> 
> > No not yet. It's staying on the side of her gum/teeth, when I try to wiggle it she squirms. No other tooth is loose yet. Poor baby!
> ...


I tried and she squirmed-even when we got home from social club this morning.

Then she was pulling Tyler's leash, I checked and it did come out, but I can't find it. So upset about that-wonder if she swallowed it?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> I tried and she squirmed-even when we got home from social club this morning.
> 
> Then she was pulling Tyler's leash, I checked and it did come out, but I can't find it. So upset about that-wonder if she swallowed it?


Maybe it is hidden in the carpeting. The teeth are so tiny.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> kd1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried and she squirmed-even when we got home from social club this morning.
> ...


We had to run out to the accountant to pick up taxes before they close, but we did do a once over. We'll definitely look when we get home. She still had more baby teeth, so hopefully I'll be able to find those if we don't find this one. Worst case, I'll ask the doctor to save any she needs to pull during the spay.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yay! I found it. I crawled on the floor for not even a minute-about 6 feet from where I started!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Yay! I found it. I crawled on the floor for not even a minute-about 6 feet from where I started!!


I am not surprised you found it! LOL

I thought you were upset because you lost it and wanted to keep it ... not so much that she might have swallowed it! LOL

Shhh. I have Snowball's baby teeth.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am not surprised you found it! LOL
> 
> I thought you were upset because you lost it and wanted to keep it ... not so much that she might have swallowed it! LOL
> 
> Shhh. I have Snowball's baby teeth.


LOL...both--I don't want her to swallow them, but I also want the keepsake. She's got the tiniest teeth! Tyler's were much bigger. I just ordered the little custom puppy teeth jar on Etsy--I know I'm nuts LOL!


----------

